# Old Remington Reborn



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Had this ol' plinker for years and never liked my choice of a cheap red dot optic. So, this is my new rendition of a vintage semi-auto .22 rimfire: Remington 550-1 with no serial number but probably produced between 1941 and 1950. Nothing fancy but works fine, although I haven't tried some of the shorter ammo. Got some in stock, though, but don't want to waste it. Just ain't common anymore.

Gone through about 6 types of ammo so far and only one shows promise: RWS High Velocity, 40-grain. At about $12.50 per 50, I'm hoping to find some inexpensive stuff that makes me happy. Nothing so far.

Really like the Bushnell Prime scope and its purpose-engineered versatility for the .22 rimfire. To make the increments in the reticle work, speed should be 1240 fps. That rules out any standard velocity target grade ammo at sub-sonic speeds. Once dialed in at 50 yards, each lower dot equates to another 25 yards - past where I've ever attempted .22 rimfire shots. But, now I think it's up to the task, but dang it, already ran out of the RWS rounds.

I tried some really fast .22 ammo just for the heck of it. Never found any that shot good out of anything. Sorry, Stinger fans. In fact, the tested Aguila Supermaxium at 1700 fps and its little 30-grain bullet are even faster than Stingers and just as erratic, if not more so. Back on the shelf. Wouldn't have worked with the scope's settings anyway.

Having fun pulling ammo out of storage and burning it up. The only way to find out what it likes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report, looks awesome.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They make a gauge for head space on 22 rims and a calipater. I got one and checked of cheap ammo and more espensive and there was a difference in rim thickness and the is where the 22 head spaces on. look at midwayusa and find it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking stick have you tried any Winchester super x wildcats solid points it’s the only thing my Ruger 10-22 groups good with but I have not tried any of the high end ammo as I mainly just plink with it


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What I've found with rifmire ammo is that the milk-carton variety is never consistently produced. Never tried any type of gauge but I've weighed the loaded cartridges and separated them according to weight. The good stuff like Lapua has the tightest variances and no need to separate any of it. Trouble is, most of the super accurate stuff is sub-sonic and that's not what I'm after with this firearm.

Haven't tried any Wildcat ammo and may have some in stock. I have 3 more U.S. brands to test.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking rifle Glen.My friend in Florida has/ had one but was looking for the deflector plate.Good luck in your quest.


----------

